# HP Gains from Intake?



## soupnazi67 (Nov 29, 2006)

OK guys/gals,
I just picked up an 04 Maxima SE on Saturday. I will try to post some pics soon. I was wondering what kind of HP gain you can expect from an intake like the Injen? 

Thanks,
Seth


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd say typical gains are between 5 and 10hp. When I had my Sentra, I put a Weapon-R short-ram on, and the manufacturer said typical gains were between 8 and 13 hp. Didn't dyno, so I can't say for certain what I actually gained. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

The best brands are probably AEM and NISMO.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

soupnazi67 said:


> OK guys/gals,
> I just picked up an 04 Maxima SE on Saturday. I will try to post some pics soon. I was wondering what kind of HP gain you can expect from an intake like the Injen?
> 
> Thanks,
> Seth


you actually don't get gains from an intake on maxima... the truth is you lose horsepower...
the computer sees how much air goes in and adjusts the fuel air mixture and throws it off.. causing a decrease in horsepower... 

read more about it under the maxima reflash from technosquare...
if you get your ecu reflashed it takes care of this... and you will see gains between 10-15.
sad truth...


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> you actually don't get gains from an intake on maxima... the truth is you lose horsepower...
> the computer sees how much air goes in and adjusts the fuel air mixture and throws it off.. causing a decrease in horsepower...
> 
> read more about it under the maxima reflash from technosquare...
> ...



I disagree I have had my Injen intake on my car a year and tell a hell of a difference in horsepower. When I gun it a lot also I can see it in my gas mileage!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Luvmy04Maxie said:


> I disagree I have had my Injen intake on my car a year and tell a hell of a difference in horsepower. When I gun it a lot also I can see it in my gas mileage!


:] well no matter how much you agree or disagree that wasn't my opinion!!! 
it was based on facts... kk ????

if you don't want to take my word for it ... read for yourself.. oh and btw . these guys are experts... your gains are psychological. just because it sounds SOOOO MUCCHH nicer doesn't mean you get all that power... 

<TECHNOSQUARE - PRODUCTS - TECHNOSQUARE - 350Z TECHNOS ECU>


AND THIS IS A QUOTE FROM THEIR WEBSITE PARAGRAPH ONE UNDER CHANGED AIR INTAKE SYSTEM.... 


"The oxygen sensors detects fuel mixture and will tell the ECU to richen up or lean out the mixture. This correction factor was way too wide, so some performance components upgrades (intake, exhaust) would actually result in a loss of HP below stock!"

SOO TELL ME ?? do you still disagree.. ???
i base my claims on facts bud..


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

What you are probably seeing is a more responsive engine, due to filter allowing air to quickly pass thru. But as cdmorenot said, the ECM will compensate the air fuel ratio for the best emissions, and not horsepower. Reflashing the ECM with a different fuel curve, optimal air/fuel ratio, etc will correct this "problem" and allow for more optimal horsepower. 
Remember, with ANY vehicle equipped with OBDII from the factory, especially CA models, horsepower is not a primary concern. Emissions efficiency is, at the expense of horsepower and torque. Otherwise we wouldn't have Knock sensors, O2 sensors, EVAP systems, EGR systems, and Catalytic Converters.


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, that was your opinion and my response was mine. I have done several different things to my car to improve horsepower. And with a relative being a NHRA Champ, I think I will take his opinions over yours. Also, you will get more flies with sugar than with vingegar, your attitude sucks. And it isn't BUD it is MRS!

2004 Maxima SE 
5.0 seconds 0-60 at the moment


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC, on most 4th gens, dyno between stock and with an intake is something like 0-5whp. Probably not too different on a 5th gen.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Luvmy04Maxie said:


> Yes, that was your opinion and my response was mine. I have done several different things to my car to improve horsepower. And with a relative being a NHRA Champ, I think I will take his opinions over yours. Also, you will get more flies with sugar than with vingegar, your attitude sucks. And it isn't BUD it is MRS!
> 
> 2004 Maxima SE
> 5.0 seconds 0-60 at the moment


oh yeah ? several different things to your car to improve horsepower ? ... i really hope you're not thinking that intake gives you any HP... 
sorry MRS. and again... my response was NOT my opinion... it was a fact. so no matter what your NHRA champion relative says an intake alone DOES NOT. give you any HP in a maxima. NHRA drivers don't race factory limited cars on a track. so that little fact is completely irrelevant to the subject being discussed here.


----------



## Joe Sushi (Apr 9, 2007)

im with cdmorenot. unfortunately intakes arent good for much of anything, unless you need high volumes of air without restriction. N/A engines like the VQ35DE cant deliver these volumes easily, as nature is the only thing operating the intake system. forced induction engines need the lesser restriction offered by a cold air, or ram intake.

lets add in that your intake would be sucking up hot engine air, without the necessary apparatus to cool it (intercooler of some kind), youre really not doing anything. more air yes, but at a higher temperature, and thus lesser density, so again, utterly useless for this application.

unless of course your intake is out of the engine bay...wheel well maybe? if thats the case, have fun in the rain. water isnt great for ICEs

intakes on maximas would only stand to slightly increase response, and greatly increase noise.

NHRA is great and all, but unless the drivers are designing the engines as well, then youre most likely being lied to, or worse, miseducated. go find someone who has proof, ie cdmorenot, or an engineer...but youve just found both.


----------

